# CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600



## Reyno59 (30. Januar 2019)

*CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Moin Moin,

bin auf der Suche nach dem besten Luftkühler für meinen bald Ryzen (OC bis mind. 4 Ghz ist geplant).

Diesen würde ich gerne bei ca 60 Grad halten und dieser sollte nicht lauter sein als meine GPU (Gainward 1080 GS undervoltet auf 975mv, 60 Grad bei max 1000 rpm).

Hatte den Brocken 3 im Visier, dieser soll laut Test zwar super kühlen, aber auf hoher Drehzahl deutlich hörbar sein.

Mein noch Kühler (Brocken Eco auf nem Xeon 1231 v3, welcher komplett  als MB/CPU/CPU-Fan/Ram in den Rechner meiner Freundin wandert.)
ist mir unter Last schon fast zu laut, als Anhaltspunkt.
(Dieses, da dieser auf 1200 rpm lief, was ich jetzt auf 600 runter geregelt habe, nun ist er flüsterleise.)

Betrieben werden soll dieser in einem Bequiet! 800 Silent Base mit den Standard Lüftern (2x140 vorne 1000rpm, 1x 120 800 rpm hinten, 2x 120 1000rpm oben).

Max Preis würde ich gerne bei den ca 40 Euro bleiben, weniger natürlich (wenn weiterhin  sinnvoll) gerne.

Danke euch

Reyno59


----------



## Klizzix (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Der Prozessor an sich ist überhaupt kein Hitzkopf, spätestens mit ein paar einstellungen sollte der Kühler unhörbar sein.

Habe den Macho (keine Erfahrungen mit dem Brocken 3, sollte das gleiche Niveau sein) und hab ihn im Bios einfach auf SIlent Mode gestellt


----------



## Lartens (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Ich habe ein Ryzen 2600 in einem Darkbase 700 mit einem bequiet Dark Pro 4 CPU Luftkühler am laufen. Selbst bei CB/FM/P95 Testläufen kaum hörbar und kaum über 55Grad.


----------



## Reyno59 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

@ Klizz:

Auch bei OC? Was für Temps hast du?

@ Lartens: 70 Euro ist halt auch ne Ansage (auch wenn der Kühler die wahrscheinlich auch Wert ist).


----------



## Tim1974 (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Ich hab den Thermalright ARO-M14 auf meinem Ryzen 5 2600, der ist bei niedriger Drehzahl lautlos, bei voller Drehzahl aber deutlich zu hören, allerdings hab ich auch kein gedämmtes Gehäuse.
Schlecht ist der Kühler nicht, aber ich würde vermutlich jetzt einen anderen kaufen, weil mich die Lüftermontage zu doll nervte und mir der Kühler insgesamt zu ausladend groß ist.
Die Kühlleistung ist aber sehr gut, selbst bei ca. 30 Minuten Prime95 komme ich kaum über 55°C.

Vom Übertakten des Ryzen 5 2600 kann ich aber nur abraten, ich habs aus Neugier selbst versucht, 4 GHz war das höchste was ging, dafür brauchte es etwa 1,4 Volt VCore und die Leistungsaufnahme und Temperatur der CPU stieg immens, plötzlich wurden es bei Prime95 78°C, also über 20° mehr als ohne OC und  auch der Lüfter drehte voll auf, die CPU brauchte zudem fast doppelt soviel Energie, die Rechenleistung nahm aber nur um rund 10% zu, stand also in keinem Verhältnis zu den genannten Nachteilen.

Laß ihn einfach auf Default-Einstellungen und mit niedriger VCore laufen, du verlierst so keine merkliche Leistung, die CPU wird so aber wahrscheinlich länger leben, ebenso das Board und du sparst eine Menge Energie. OC ist nur etwas für Leute, die gerne den längsten Balken haben, nicht für welche, die mit dem PC gescheit und ökonomisch arbeiten wollen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> I OC ist nur etwas für Leute, die gerne den längsten Balken haben, nicht für welche, die mit dem PC gescheit und ökonomisch arbeiten wollen.



Tja... oder man nutzt OC, um seine Hardware noch länger nutzbar zu machen. Sowas kommt dir natürlich nicht in den Sinn. 

Übrigens OC kann auch mit Undervolting  laufen, dann verbraucht die Hardware weniger, läuft Kühler und leistet trotzdem mehr als Stock. 

DAS ist gescheit und ökonomisch...


----------



## bastian123f (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Ich kann folgende Kühler empfehlen:

- Brocken 3: Mit angepasster Lüfterkurve ist er kaum zu hören und hält meinen 2700X kühl.
- Dark Rock Pro 4: Den Dark Rock Pro 3 durfte ich schon selbst testen und war sehr überzeugt. Wenn ich ihn nicht im PC meinser Ex gelassen hätte, dann wäre er jetzt in meinem anstatt des Brockens. Nachteil: Preis

- Noctua NH-D15 SE-AM4: Hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand, aber soll auch sehr gut sein. Nachteil: Preis



Tim1974 schrieb:


> OC ist nur etwas für Leute, die gerne den längsten Balken haben, nicht für welche, die mit dem PC gescheit und ökonomisch arbeiten wollen.



Das sagst du nur, weil du dich nicht damit auskennst.

OC ist sogar sehr gut, solange es kein extremes OC mit vCore Erhöhung ist. Ein paar MHz kann mann immer raufgehen und dann die VCore senken. Dann läuft er schneller, als deiner UND wird nicht durch die standard Spannung gegrillt. Zudem senkt man die Temperatur im Gehäuse. (Und für die Leute, die immer den Verbrauch ankreiden, weil sie nicht einmal wissen, wie viel der PC verbraucht und das dann noch falsch interpretieren: Der PC braucht auch weniger Strom)
Das gleiche gilt auch für Grafikkarten.
Also das Gesunde Mittel aus undervolting und gleichzeitigem OC.


----------



## Reyno59 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Da ich mit meiner gpu sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Undervolting gemacht hab, würde ich das bei der CPU glaub ich auch anwenden.

Der Brocken soll, wie ich gelesen habe, bei hoher Verlustleistung halt dann doch sehr laut sein soll(mein Brocken Eco läuft dauerhaft auf 1250, seitdem ich vor ein paar Tagen die WLP erneuert hab, daher so laut. Muss mir das nachher mal angucken.)
Die 1250 rpm hör ich wiegesgat doch deutlich lautet als die GPU, daher wäre ich dem eher abgeneigt. 
Die anderem sind vom Preis her eher naja 

Ist der Brocken 3 den Aufpreis zu einem z.B. Ben Nevis Advanced wert?


----------



## AlexanderLu (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Guten Morgen,

da du Ben Nevis ansprichst.
Ich hatte es mir auch für mein neues Setup überlegt und mir bereits einen auf Ebay auf die Beobachtungsliste gesetzt. 

EKL Alpenfoehn Ben Nevis CPU Tower Kuehler, 120 mm Luefter Sockel 1151 Intel + AMD  | eBay

Ich habe mich für eine 240 AIO entschieden, weil die dann direkt an der Frischluft hängt und nicht bereits von der Grafikkarte aufgewärmte Luft abbekommt. 
Aber ja vielleicht ja was für dich. 


Der Besitzer hat ihn anscheinend auch schon gereinigt, war wohl vor dem Foto erstellen.


----------



## Tim1974 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Tja... oder man nutzt OC, um seine Hardware noch länger nutzbar zu machen. Sowas kommt dir natürlich nicht in den Sinn.



Hardware, die übertaktet wird, wird nicht so lange leben, wie welche die ohne OC betrieben wird.
Man kann jetzt nicht sagen, die eine CPU wird mit UV und minimalem OC betrieben und die andere mit Default-Settings und viel zu hoher Default-VCore, das ist ein sinnfreier Vergleich! 

Wenn schon vergleicht man a) die CPU mit Default-Taktrate und Default-Turbo, aber mit minimal möglicher UV-VCore und b) die CPU mit leichtem OC und dafür der geringsten möglichen VCore und in dem Fall spricht alles dafür das Variante a) länger lebt, auch wenn die Unterschiede eventuell sehr gering sein werden.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Übrigens OC kann auch mit Undervolting  laufen, dann verbraucht die Hardware weniger, läuft Kühler und leistet trotzdem mehr als Stock.
> 
> DAS ist gescheit und ökonomisch...



Wie oben schon geschrieben, entweder Stock-Taktung mit UV mit OC-Taktung und UV vergleichen oder Stock-Taktung und Stock-VCore mit OC-Taktung und OC-VCore.

Das Mehr an Reichenleistung ist gerade zu lächerlich beim Ryzen5-2600 mit OC, ich habs ja selbst versucht, maximales OC auf 4 GHz, mehr ging nicht, dafür dann aber gut 1,4 Volt, gegenüber den Stock-Settings und einer Auto-VCore von nur ca. 1,2 Volt.
Die Mehrleistung bei 4 GHz betrug etwa 10%, der Energieverbrauch der CPU verdoppelte sich dafür fast.
Fazit, das ist nur Spielerrei für Bechmarksfreaks, die den längsten Balken haben wollen, wer den Rechner gescheit und stabil betreiben will, der läßt es halt auf Auto, sofern das Board dabei nicht eine viel zu hohe VCore anlegt, was mein MSI X470 Gaming Plus zum Glück eben nicht tut.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hardware, die übertaktet wird, wird nicht so lange leben, wie welche die ohne OC betrieben wird.



Wie kommst du auf sowas? Deine Erfahrung in Elektrotechnik kann es ja nicht sein. 



> Man kann jetzt nicht sagen, die eine CPU wird mit UV und minimalem OC betrieben und die andere mit Default-Settings und viel zu hoher Default-VCore, das ist ein sinnfreier Vergleich!



Doch genau das kann man vergleichen, denn dein obiger Satz geht von OC aus eine nähere Bestimmung ist nicht erfolgt. 

Wenn man eine Hardware über Ihren Ursprungstakt betreibt, ist es OC die anliegende Spannung ist erstmal uninteressant. 



> Wenn schon vergleicht man a) die CPU mit Default-Taktrate und Default-Turbo, aber mit minimal möglicher UV-VCore



Weil die Hardware ja genau so aus dem Werk kommt und plug and play so läuft... ja sicher. 



> b) die CPU mit leichtem OC und dafür der geringsten möglichen VCore



Ja so macht man OC am Besten, das bedeutet weniger Elektromigration bei mehr Leistung deshalb... hält die Hardware länger als Stock. 



> und in dem Fall spricht alles dafür...



Nur in diesem Fall, weil du dir ein Bild gemalt hast in dem man Stock Hardware auch undervoltet... ist aber meist nicht so. Die meisten User machen plug and play. 




> entweder Stock-Taktung mit UV mit OC-Taktung und UV vergleichen oder Stock-Taktung und Stock-VCore mit OC-Taktung und OC-VCore.




Neu eben nicht, denn wie geschrieben ist OC nicht immer das Maximale aus allen möglichen veränderbaren Variablen. Schwer zu glauben was und so gar nicht deiner Weltanschauung entsprechend, aber es geht nicht immer nach deinem Gusto. 





> sofern das Board dabei nicht eine viel zu hohe VCore anlegt, was mein MSI X470 Gaming Plus zum Glück eben nicht tut.



Das hast du wo und wie gemessen? 

Ein wenig mehr Spannung heißt auch ein wenig mehr Elektromigration... den Rest überlasse ich mal deiner Logik. 


PS: Deine Erfahrung mit deinem Ryzen in allen Ehren, aber es war doch erst dein zweiter Versuch mit CPU OC... das wird schon.


----------



## Venom89 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Hardware, die übertaktet wird, wird nicht so lange leben, wie welche die ohne OC betrieben wird.



Pauschaler quatsch. 



> Man kann jetzt nicht sagen, die eine CPU wird mit UV und minimalem OC betrieben und die andere mit Default-Settings und viel zu hoher Default-VCore, das ist ein sinnfreier Vergleich!



Ein System @Stock ist also unwahrscheinlicher als ein optimiertes samt OC? Oder wieso ist der Vergleich sinnlos? 



> Wenn schon vergleicht man a) die CPU mit Default-Taktrate und Default-Turbo, aber mit minimal möglicher UV-VCore und b) die CPU mit leichtem OC und dafür der geringsten möglichen VCore und in dem Fall spricht alles dafür das Variante a) länger lebt, auch wenn die Unterschiede eventuell sehr gering sein werden.



Wie lange lebten deine bisherigen Systeme nochmal? 



> Wie oben schon geschrieben, entweder Stock-Taktung mit UV mit OC-Taktung und UV vergleichen oder Stock-Taktung und Stock-VCore mit OC-Taktung und OC-VCore.



Wie definierst du denn bitte "OC Vcore"? 
Jedes meiner Systeme lief bisher mit OC + UV. 
Deine Fähigkeiten und Kompetenz in Sachen OC, sind nicht sehr ausgeprägt wie es mir scheint. 



> Das Mehr an Reichenleistung ist gerade zu lächerlich beim Ryzen5-2600 mit OC, ich habs ja selbst versucht, maximales OC auf 4 GHz, mehr ging nicht, dafür dann aber gut 1,4 Volt, gegenüber den Stock-Settings und einer Auto-VCore von nur ca. 1,2 Volt.
> Die Mehrleistung bei 4 GHz betrug etwa 10%, der Energieverbrauch der CPU verdoppelte sich dafür fast.



Wie misst du denn deinen Verbrauch sowie die anliegende VCore? Lass mich raten, per Software? 
Kannst du genauso gut würfeln, machst du mit deinen Temperaturen ja auch. 

Selbst wenn deine Werte stimmen würden, sitzt in dem Fall wieder einmal das Problem vor dem Bildschirm. 



> Fazit, das ist nur Spielerrei für Bechmarksfreaks, die den längsten Balken haben wollen, wer den Rechner gescheit und stabil betreiben will, der läßt es halt auf Auto,



Genau, nur die die richtig Ahnung haben fahren Auto Settings  



> sofern das Board dabei nicht eine viel zu hohe VCore anlegt, was mein MSI X470 Gaming Plus zum Glück eben nicht tut.



Ist bei dem Board denn mittlerweile ein VCore offset möglich?


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wie definierst du denn bitte "OC Vcore"?
> Jedes meiner Systeme lief bisher mit OC + UV.



Mit OC-VCore meinte ich eine von Hand eingetragene höhere VCore als die, die ansonsten automatisch (per default) angelegt wird.
Als Beispiel, bei mir beträgt die VCore ca. 1,22 Volt auf Auto-Settings, Als OC-VCore würde ich etwa 1,4 Volt (und mehr) einstufen.



Venom89 schrieb:


> Wie misst du denn deinen Verbrauch sowie die anliegende VCore? Lass mich raten, per Software?
> Kannst du genauso gut würfeln, machst du mit deinen Temperaturen ja auch.



Gegenfrage, wie mißt du denn die Spannungen und Temperaturen, hast du dafür teures Meßequipment angeschafft? 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Genau, nur die die richtig Ahnung haben fahren Auto Settings



Nein, die jenigen, die mit ihren PCs anspruchsvoll arbeiten wollen und darauf angewiesen sind, daß die PCs auch stabil laufen lassen es oft auf Auto-Settings.
Ich sehe da auch eher zwei Gruppen, die eine beschäftigt sich mit Software und erarbeitet sich anspruchsvolle Dinge mit Hilfe des PCs und will möglichst wenig Zeit und Nerven darauf verwenden mit der Hardware rum zu tüffteln, die andere Gruppe hat den PC bzw. die Hardware hauptsächlich ihrer selbst willen und um drann rum zu tüffteln, zu Übertakten, sich über den längsten Balken im Benchmark wie ein Schneekönig zu freuen und um dann damit zu spielen und durch das OC dann vielleicht stolze 2-3 fps mehr zu haben, womit das Spielen dann endlich flüssig wird! 



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ist bei dem Board denn mittlerweile ein VCore offset möglich?



Keine Ahnung, wozu brauche ich den Offset? 
Das Board erkennt wunderbar die Hardware und legt eine vorbildliche VCore an, warum sollte ich da noch von Hand was ändern?

Trotzdem geb ich zu, daß ich nochmal vor dem Kauf eines AM4-Boards doch eher zum Asrock X470 Taichi greifen würde, aber nicht weil ich mit meinem MSI X470 Gaming Pro unzufrieden bin, sondern eher weil ich dann noch mehr und eine bessere Ausstattung auf dem Board hätte und vermutlich auch eine längere Lebensdauer.


----------



## bastian123f (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, die jenigen, die mit ihren PCs anspruchsvoll arbeiten wollen und darauf angewiesen sind, daß die PCs auch stabil laufen lassen es oft auf Auto-Settings.
> Ich sehe da auch eher zwei Gruppen, die eine beschäftigt sich mit Software und erarbeitet sich anspruchsvolle Dinge mit Hilfe des PCs und will möglichst wenig Zeit und Nerven darauf verwenden mit der Hardware rum zu tüffteln, die andere Gruppe hat den PC bzw. die Hardware hauptsächlich ihrer selbst willen und um drann rum zu tüffteln, zu Übertakten, sich über den längsten Balken im Benchmark wie ein Schneekönig zu freuen und um dann damit zu spielen und durch das OC dann vielleicht stolze 2-3 fps mehr zu haben, womit das Spielen dann endlich flüssig wird!



Also ich arbeite anspruchsvoll mit meinem R7 2700X und trotzdem habe ich ihn übertaktet. Dann wird mein Video ein paar Minuten früher fertig. Oder halt die Ansicht in Photo View 360. Bei 32K Auflösung merkt man schon einen deutlichen Unterschied.  Also es macht schon deutlich Sinn zu übertakten. Und der PC läuft genau so stabil, wie auf Auto.


----------



## Klizzix (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Die Werte kannst du hier alle sehen:

R5 1600x OC

Bei 4,0Ghz war er immer noch bei 66 Grad. Und die Spannung war mir dabei eh zu viel für den Alltag. Im Nachhinein habe ich mich geärgert, weil auch ein günstigerer Kühler voll ausgereicht hätte


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nein, die jenigen, die mit ihren PCs anspruchsvoll arbeiten wollen und darauf angewiesen sind, daß die PCs auch stabil laufen lassen es oft auf Auto-Settings.
> Ich sehe da auch eher zwei Gruppen, die eine beschäftigt sich mit Software und erarbeitet sich anspruchsvolle Dinge mit Hilfe des PCs und will möglichst wenig Zeit und Nerven darauf verwenden mit der Hardware rum zu tüffteln, die andere Gruppe hat den PC bzw. die Hardware hauptsächlich ihrer selbst willen und um drann rum zu tüffteln, zu Übertakten, sich über den längsten Balken im Benchmark wie ein Schneekönig zu freuen und um dann damit zu spielen und durch das OC dann vielleicht stolze 2-3 fps mehr zu haben, womit das Spielen dann endlich flüssig wird!


Na, ist es wieder soweit? 
Musst schon wieder andere Leute diffamieren?


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Wieder ein von Tim1974 völlig verdrehter Tread.
Dem TO ist nicht geholfen und andere Meinungen nicht zugelassen.
Ich hatte Dich gewarnt Tim!


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, wie mißt du denn die Spannungen und Temperaturen, hast du dafür teures Meßequipment angeschafft?



Ein Multimeter (muss ja kein Flucke sein) reicht völlig und das Wissen welche Messpunkte man abgreifen muss sollte vorhanden sein, wenn das Board keine für Einzelspannungen vorbereitet bietet. Nicht selten stellt man fest, daß die im UEFI/BIOS eingestellte Spannung nicht die ist, die das Board wirklich anlegt. 





> Nein, die jenigen, die mit ihren PCs anspruchsvoll arbeiten wollen und darauf angewiesen sind, daß die PCs auch stabil laufen lassen es oft auf Auto-Settings.
> Ich sehe da auch eher zwei Gruppen, ... vielleicht stolze 2-3 fps mehr zu haben, womit das Spielen dann endlich flüssig wird!



In deiner Welt will ich nicht mitspielen!  

Viele andere auch nicht... schätz ich jetzt mal Kraft eingener Arroganz. 

Für dich gibt es also keine Graustufen in deiner Schwarzweißsicht der PC Nutzer? 

Zu welcher hast du dich denn gezählt als du deinen i7 übertaktet hast? Zu den Neugierigen die halt wissen wollen wie weit es geht... oh wait. Die existiert ja gar nicht! 




> Das Board erkennt wunderbar die Hardware und legt eine vorbildliche VCore an, warum sollte ich da noch von Hand was ändern?



Verlangt doch keiner... wenn dein Sweetspot erreicht ist, alles Gut. 



> ...sondern eher weil ich dann noch mehr und eine bessere Ausstattung auf dem Board hätte und vermutlich auch eine längere Lebensdauer.



Sprachs und nach zwei Jahren und vier Monaten, fragt man sich: "Komisch... gestern gings noch?".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*



Reyno59 schrieb:


> bin auf der Suche nach dem besten Luftkühler für meinen bald Ryzen (OC bis mind. 4 Ghz ist geplant).


Von Deinem vorhandenem Brocken Eco als Basis lohnt nur ein richtig guter Kühler, ala Noctua, BeQuiet oder Scythe  Doppelturm, und dann wird es teuer

Alternativ kauf für Deinem Kühler einen guten Lüfter und Du hast alles, was Du brauchst:
Noctua NF-P12 redux-1300 PWM ab €'*'12,93 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM ab €'*'12,93 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (ist von der Minimaldrehzahl etwas höher, bietet auch nach oben raus mehr

Und dann musst Du Dir etwas Mühe mit einer Lüfterkurve geben



Tim1974 schrieb:


> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reyno59 (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

@IinteressierterUser:

Der CPU-Kühler und alles andere auf dem Board wandert in den Rechner meiner Freundin (hab ich grade im Eingangsposet hinzugefügt, sry dafür.)

Hatte mir jetzt den Arctic Freezer 33 angesehen, da der wohl ganz ordentlich sein soll (oder zumindest wäre der Aufpreis zum Brocken 3 aufgrund der sehr hohen Temps bei dem im oberen Bereich nicht die Differenz wert).
Einen anderen Lüfter auf z.B. den Arctic Freezer 33 hatte ich auch schon überlegt.
Lüfterkurve kann ich genau wie bei ner GPU einstellen (wie beim MSI Afterburner), richtig?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*



Reyno59 schrieb:


> Der CPU-Kühler und alles andere auf dem Board wandert in den Rechner meiner Freundin


Dann nimm irgendwas der Mittelklasse
23,-€ Arctic Freezer 33 Plus ab €'*'23,13 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
32,-€ Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition ab €'*'31,13 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (Klasse Preis, aber 3-PIN Lüfter)
32,-€ Scythe Kotetsu Mark II ab €'*'32,69 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
38,-€ Thermalright Macho Direct ab €'*'37,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
40,-€ Thermalright Macho Rev. B ab €'*'39,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
42,-€ https://geizhals.de/alpenfoehn-brocken-3-84000000140-a1675194.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
44,-€ https://geizhals.de/scythe-mugen-5-rev-b-scmg-5100-a1647533.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
...

Ich würde vermutlich für 32,-€ den Scythe Kotetsu Mark 2 nehmen. Der Lüfter ist Klasse und der Kühler gut verarbeitet. Und zum Arkticfreezer 33: Die Lüfter von Arktic sind gut, mach Dir da keinen Stress. Sie halten nicht so lange, aber Luftmenge zu Geräusch sind klasse. Die kannste erstmal nehmen und in fünf Jahren neue Lüfter kaufen. Die Lüfter sind merklich besser als jede von EKL beim Brocken Eco.

Und achte auf die Gehäusehöhe, denn ohne das Gehäuse zu kennen, sind Empfehlungen schwer. Der Brocken Eco ist mit 150mm Höhe recht klein. Und ja, die Lüfterkurve stellt man nach Gehör und eigenen Temperaturwünschen je nach Board im Bios oder mit Zusatzprogrammen des Mainboards ähnlich dem Afterburner ein.

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Rechner!


----------



## Reyno59 (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Den hatte ich gar nicht auf der Platte.
Hab mich nach dem Lesen diverser Tests für den entschieden. Danke dir.

Gehäuse ist ein Be-Quiet Silent Base 800, hab da zum Glück noch ein bisschen Platz.

Danke dir, endlich mal die 1080 voll ausfahren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Na dann, erfolgreiches übertakten. Der RAM-Takt ist gaaaanz wichtig.


----------



## Reyno59 (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Danke dir.
Soweit ich gelesen habe sorgt der im CPU Limit noch mal für gute Steigerung im XX% Bereich, richtig? 
Könnte ich bei meiner noch CPU auch gebrauchen *pfeif*


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*



Reyno59 schrieb:


> Soweit ich gelesen habe sorgt der im CPU Limit noch mal für gute Steigerung im XX% Bereich, richtig?


Du bist doch schon bestens informiert. Solltest Du es nicht kennen, ist hier eine spannende Seite, mit z.B. dieser für Dich relevanten Grafik. Natürlich gilt das nur für einen i7-4770K, bei einen i5 ist der positive Effekt etwas schwächer.  Zwischen lahmen 1333er RAM und 2133er mit knackigen Timings liegen durchaus je nach Spiel 5-10% im CPU-Limit. Wenn Du also Deinen RAM zumindest auf 1600 bekommst, reichen auch zwei weitere 1600er RAM Riegel, sollte Dein RAM eine echte Krücke sein, kann man durchaus auch 16GB gebraucht kaufen, so der Preis stimmt. 

DDR3 RAM ist tod, den braucht niemand mehr, der Markt ist aber voll. Es lohnt schon, auf dem Schrottplatz alte Rechner anzuschauen. Das Ausbauen und Mitnehmen ist zwar nicht wirklich erlaubt, sollte man ertappt werden, reicht der Satz _"Ich hab meinen Kindern zuhause gesagt, sie sollen den RAM ausbauen. Haben sie vergessen gehabt" _





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: RAM-Mythen aufgeklärt - der große Arbeitsspeicher Thread inkl. Langzeittest


----------



## Reyno59 (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Ryzen 5 2600*

Okay, da halten sich die Zuwächse ja in Grenzen (habe 2x8GB 1600er Crucial Sport).
Mehr Ram geht aufgrund Betriebssystems leider nicht (hab ich bisher aber, außer mit Firefox und Spielen gleichzeitig, auch nie erreicht ).
(Ausserdem ein H97 Board, da mein Xeon sowieso nicht übertaktet werden kann.)
Dann wird das die Konfig und meine Freundin freut sich über das Upgrade.

Danke dir


----------

